# Fish ID Help!



## sway (May 5, 2011)

Hi

Can someone please ID this little beauty please?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks to be a scissortail.
Here is a link to a picture.
Scissortail Rasbora


----------



## sway (May 5, 2011)

spot on!


----------

